# Advice Starter



## barbike (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbe to this. Just some basic advice to start with: we researched/visited France and found we didn't like it enough, and we're now considering Spain for our retirement. We're both 60 and would like to know more about the areas the ex-pats retirees prefer around the Costa Blanca.
Basically, our preferences are for a property within 20mins of the beach, with access to a lively enough town, but in a quiet location.
I've read some of the threads here: and yes, we don't speak Spanish, though we would intend to learn it.
I'm slightly dismayed by the attitudes of some people here toward their fellow countrymen and women emigrating to Spain; I think there's good and bad in all nationalities, as we found with the French!
Also, a brief description of how our medical needs will be accessed.
Many thanks in anticipation...Barry.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think that you would be advised to go for a long term visit. Try renting for a year, then you will get a good idea of the seasons, the local people, and if there are any, other British residents.

I retired to El Hierro, Canaries. I studied the location for five years, before I bought. However the life here is fantastic. Three Brits, hardly any crime and a wonderful climate.

Where ever you choose, I wish you the best of luck,

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

barbike said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbe to this. Just some basic advice to start with: we researched/visited France and found we didn't like it enough, and we're now considering Spain for our retirement. We're both 60 and would like to know more about the areas the ex-pats retirees prefer around the Costa Blanca.
> Basically, our preferences are for a property within 20mins of the beach, with access to a lively enough town, but in a quiet location.
> I've read some of the threads here: and yes, we don't speak Spanish, though we would intend to learn it.
> I'm slightly dismayed by the attitudes of some people here toward their fellow countrymen and women emigrating to Spain; I think there's good and bad in all nationalities, as we found with the French!
> ...


Hello there barbike,
I can't help very much 'cos i'm not 60 (yet!) and don't live in the area you're interested in. However, if you search the forum for doctors, health care, Costa Blanca, learning Spanish you will find loads of stuff, some more helpful than others, of course.
Health care in general is highly thought of. In my own experience I find medical staff lacking in "bedside manner", to the point of rudeness in some cases, but treatment has always been good or excellent.
I'm sorry to hear that you're *dismayed by the attitudes of some people here toward their fellow countrymen and women emigrating to Spain.* I'm surprised you ventured on to the forum! I wonder what made you think that...


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

barbike said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbe to this. Just some basic advice to start with: we researched/visited France and found we didn't like it enough, and we're now considering Spain for our retirement. We're both 60 and would like to know more about the areas the ex-pats retirees prefer around the Costa Blanca.
> Basically, our preferences are for a property within 20mins of the beach, with access to a lively enough town, but in a quiet location.
> I've read some of the threads here: and yes, we don't speak Spanish, though we would intend to learn it.
> I'm slightly dismayed by the attitudes of some people here toward their fellow countrymen and women emigrating to Spain; I think there's good and bad in all nationalities, as we found with the French!
> ...


Hi Barry & welcome.
Health cover if one/or both of you are reciving State Pension will be free via an E121, and ex-forces can recive the E121 before the S/Pension kicks in, but I do not know the rules for this.
Outside of that at the present time its private unless you pay into the Spanish SS.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

barbike said:


> to
> I'm slightly dismayed by the attitudes of some people here toward their fellow countrymen and women emigrating to Spain; I think there's good and bad in all nationalities, as we found with the French!
> .


I'm very dismayed -and disgusted -at the behaviour of some of my fellow countrymen and women here in Spain.
Of course there's good and bad in all nationalities. But there seems to be a reasonably well-founded perception that Brits tend to behave less well than other nationalities.
So we need more immigrants of the 'right sort' to raise the tone.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are some lovely British people in Spain. I've just started working in cafe/bakery and I love meeting all the customers, they're all lovely people. But it has to be said that we're all different and there are always going to be folk who you dont mix with for lots of reasons. I think it is more noticeable in Spain because we're all Brits abroad maybe??

You just have to find the right area with the right people for you

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> I'm slightly dismayed by the attitudes of some people here toward their fellow countrymen and women emigrating to Spain


I took _*here*_ to mean the _*forum*_, not Spain!!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

barbike said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbe to this. Just some basic advice to start with: we researched/visited France and found we didn't like it enough, and we're now considering Spain for our retirement. We're both 60 and would like to know more about the areas the ex-pats retirees prefer around the Costa Blanca.
> Basically, our preferences are for a property within 20mins of the beach, with access to a lively enough town, but in a quiet location.
> I've read some of the threads here: and yes, we don't speak Spanish, though we would intend to learn it.
> I'm slightly dismayed by the attitudes of some people here toward their fellow countrymen and women emigrating to Spain; I think there's good and bad in all nationalities, as we found with the French!
> ...


We retired to the Costa Blanca 6 years ago when I was 57 and my husband was 67. As he was receiving UK state pension before we left he was able to have his pension paid into his Spanish bank and receive free health care and free prescriptions.

As I was under retirement age but had been paying NI in UK I was able to get free health care with an E106 for 2.5 years or qualify under my husband's card. I chose to have the E106 as by the time it had run out I was almost 60.

With regard to where on the Costa Blanca, that is a difficult one to answer. There is something for everyone here so you really need to come for a vist to take a look.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> With regard to where on the Costa Blanca, that is a difficult one to answer. There is something for everyone here so you really need to come for a vist to take a look.


I couldn't agree more.... i think it is very hard for people to advise someone where to live. The costa Blanca really does have everything from the thriving hustle and bustle of Benidorm to the City live of Alicante and the smaller towns that have a mix, such as Denia, Calpe, and many more. Don't forget also if you prefer the quieter life there are endless villages and absolutely beautiful rural areas.... I would come out, rent an apartment for 6 months, tour the area, make friends (something that will happen within days of arrival) and visit loads of places.... you will soon find the perfect place for you! 

Good luck!


----------



## barbike (Sep 16, 2010)

*Much to Consider...*

Many thanks all for the advice.
I wonder: does anyone here know of the better internet estate agent sites for buying in Spain, our intention is to come over early next year and see a few properties. After the advice here we will consider renting for a few months.
Is normal (BBC/ITV) tv only available through Sky in Spain?
I,ve visited Spain in the Costa Del Sol; Blanca; Brava; Andalucia around Coin on my bike, and the Costa Dorada. Javea and Denia were not to my liking. We found we liked Salou this year. As has been said, we need to look around and see what we like.
Barry


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

barbike said:


> Many thanks all for the advice.
> I wonder: does anyone here know of the better internet estate agent sites for buying in Spain, our intention is to come over early next year and see a few properties. After the advice here we will consider renting for a few months.
> Is normal (BBC/ITV) tv only available through Sky in Spain?
> I,ve visited Spain in the Costa Del Sol; Blanca; Brava; Andalucia around Coin on my bike, and the Costa Dorada. Javea and Denia were not to my liking. We found we liked Salou this year. As has been said, we need to look around and see what we like.
> Barry


Salou has had a very bad press this year because of the wild behaviour of British tourists....
The Mayor has banned certain types of beach apparel from being worn in streets, shops and cafes, I believe.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

barbike said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbe to this. Just some basic advice to start with: we researched/visited France and found we didn't like it enough, and we're now considering Spain for our retirement. We're both 60 and would like to know more about the areas the ex-pats retirees prefer around the Costa Blanca.
> Basically, our preferences are for a property within 20mins of the beach, with access to a lively enough town, but in a quiet location.
> I've read some of the threads here: and yes, we don't speak Spanish, though we would intend to learn it.
> I'm slightly dismayed by the attitudes of some people here toward their fellow countrymen and women emigrating to Spain; I think there's good and bad in all nationalities, as we found with the French!
> ...


Hello Barbike,

We are in our late 50s and retired here just over two years ago. We did a lot of research beforehand and made a long checklist - just as you are doing now I expect! We found a house in a small town inland of the Costa de la Luz which ticked all our boxes and are extremely happy here.

For us the key factors were:


Cost of living (we only have small employers' pensions till our state pensions kick in) - living in a small Spanish town is much cheaper than living on the Costas.
A comfortable, spacious house - when you are retired you need room to escape from one another occasionally. Again, prices inland are much cheaper.
Beautiful environment, proximity to nature reserves, unspoilt coast etc, 
 Being in a "real" Spanish town and not a newly-built urbanization with no soul or history.
Very low crime rate and friendly, welcoming people

Without knowing what you didn't like about France and certain parts of Spain it's difficult for anyone here to make a recommendation, but don't rule out the bottom left-hand corner!


----------



## barbike (Sep 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hello Barbike,
> 
> We are in our late 50s and retired here just over two years ago. We did a lot of research beforehand and made a long checklist - just as you are doing now I expect! We found a house in a small town inland of the Costa de la Luz which ticked all our boxes and are extremely happy here.
> 
> ...


Hello Alcalaina. Thanks for the link, I'll have a look after this.
About France: too conservative for us; too old fashioned, at least in the areas we've visited. Although these are the impressions we have, it's definately true in some aspects: for instance, they don't seem to have much control over the nuisance from dogs they all seem to keep in their front gardens. Everywhere we stopped at in rural or semi-rural areas to look at houses, we'd be confronted with this irritating barking menace: it was like going back in time 40 years here when it was common practice to have kennels in the back garden! I assume they use them for security.
We didn't like the attitude of some shop assistants we came across, they can be quite unhelpful, although, I don't speak French which doesn't help. Mostly they were friendly enough though.
I think it's their way of life we felt we couldn't get along with, for instance: nowhere to go out for a drink on the evening. Only entertaining on the terrace isn't for us. Basically, we just didn't like the feel about France (Aquitane). The plusses were the weather and the beautiful countryside and space, they go a long way, but it isn't enough is it?
Ideally, we'd like to live on the edge, or near, a small but lively town in Spain with access to the beach, shopping and places to go out to (pubs/restaurants).
We would even consider a gated community in a resort, with a communal swimming pool, or a property on a golfing complex: although I don't play golf I think it would provide us with the atmosphere and security from intrusion and noise we want.
I'm a road cyclist so I would need to be able to access the inland quiet roads.
My partner cycles too.
I don't want to upset anyone with my remarks about France, but I'm afraid that's the way we feel. I've spent much time there, mostly on my bike climbing the Alps and Pyrenees, including the Ventoux in Provence. I have a photo album of my ventures there on the Flickr site. It's a great country and I've met many natives, and English, there. I simply don't like their way of life.

Barry


----------



## barbike (Sep 16, 2010)

barbike said:


> Hello Alcalaina. Thanks for the link, I'll have a look after this.
> About France: too conservative for us; too old fashioned, at least in the areas we've visited. Although these are the impressions we have, it's definately true in some aspects: for instance, they don't seem to have much control over the nuisance from dogs they all seem to keep in their front gardens. Everywhere we stopped at in rural or semi-rural areas to look at houses, we'd be confronted with this irritating barking menace: it was like going back in time 40 years here when it was common practice to have kennels in the back garden! I assume they use them for security.
> We didn't like the attitude of some shop assistants we came across, they can be quite unhelpful, although, I don't speak French which doesn't help. Mostly they were friendly enough though.
> I think it's their way of life we felt we couldn't get along with, for instance: nowhere to go out for a drink on the evening. Only entertaining on the terrace isn't for us. Basically, we just didn't like the feel about France (Aquitane). The plusses were the weather and the beautiful countryside and space, they go a long way, but it isn't enough is it?
> ...


Does anyone know of 'properties for sale in Costa de la Luz' sites that are worth a look? thanks.

Barry


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

barbike said:


> Hello Alcalaina. Thanks for the link, I'll have a look after this.
> About France: too conservative for us; too old fashioned, at least in the areas we've visited. Although these are the impressions we have, it's definately true in some aspects: for instance, they don't seem to have much control over the nuisance from dogs they all seem to keep in their front gardens. Everywhere we stopped at in rural or semi-rural areas to look at houses, we'd be confronted with this irritating barking menace: it was like going back in time 40 years here when it was common practice to have kennels in the back garden! I assume they use them for security.


Oh dear, I'm afraid rural Spain is just the same if not worse. Dogs are kept here for three main purposes - hunting, security or as toys (also for dogfighting, but this is illegal of course.) Very seldom as companion animals. Sometimes they are kept chained up all day and instead of being walked, they are just let out into the streets. Poo everywhere! On the plus side, I no longer hear the howling and barking as my brain just shuts it out now, and the poo does get cleaned up every morning. 


barbike said:


> We didn't like the attitude of some shop assistants we came across, they can be quite unhelpful, although, I don't speak French which doesn't help. Mostly they were friendly enough though.


Most people find that the Spanish are very helpful and friendly especially if you attempt to speak Spanish. But in areas with a lot of foreigners who don't attempt to do this and expect them to understand their demands via telepathy, obviously it wouldn't be surprising if their customary courtesy wore a bit thin.



barbike said:


> I think it's their way of life we felt we couldn't get along with, for instance: nowhere to go out for a drink on the evening. Only entertaining on the terrace isn't for us. Basically, we just didn't like the feel about France (Aquitane). The plusses were the weather and the beautiful countryside and space, they go a long way, but it isn't enough is it?


Absolutely! Spanish towns come to life on summer evenings, whole families out for a paseo, maybe a drink and a tapas - it's lovely. They are very sociable people.



barbike said:


> Ideally, we'd like to live on the edge, or near, a small but lively town in Spain with access to the beach, shopping and places to go out to (pubs/restaurants). We would even consider a gated community in a resort, with a communal swimming pool, or a property on a golfing complex: although I don't play golf I think it would provide us with the atmosphere and security from intrusion and noise we want.


Sounds like the best of both worlds for you, as long as you are in walking distance from a "real" place otherwise you will end up spending all your evenings on the terrace with other ex-pats. 

You asked about estate agents on the Costa de la Luz; there are lots of English ones, just do a Google search. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

barbike said:


> Hello Alcalaina. Thanks for the link, I'll have a look after this.
> About France: too conservative for us; too old fashioned, at least in the areas we've visited. Although these are the impressions we have, it's definately true in some aspects: for instance, they don't seem to have much control over the nuisance from dogs they all seem to keep in their front gardens. Everywhere we stopped at in rural or semi-rural areas to look at houses, we'd be confronted with this irritating barking menace: it was like going back in time 40 years here when it was common practice to have kennels in the back garden! I assume they use them for security.
> We didn't like the attitude of some shop assistants we came across, they can be quite unhelpful, although, I don't speak French which doesn't help. Mostly they were friendly enough though.
> I think it's their way of life we felt we couldn't get along with, for instance: nowhere to go out for a drink on the evening. Only entertaining on the terrace isn't for us. Basically, we just didn't like the feel about France (Aquitane). The plusses were the weather and the beautiful countryside and space, they go a long way, but it isn't enough is it?
> ...


Plenty of barking dogs around us, whether kept for security or otherwise. (Most are not kept for that reason.) Dogs by us, and in fact our own dog, live just as much inside as outside. If people go by they'll usually bark. Drives me crazy, but that's the way it is! At night most sleep indoors, more than anything so as to keep leishmaniosis which is carried by mosquitos, at bay.

In general people in shops are friendly enough, but can't be expected to perform miracles. If you don't know what the name of the thing you need is, and you can't describe it either, you better be good at drawing!!

Cycling is a national pastime and is very popular in all areas I think(??). My BIL does about 200 km every weekend!! So people are well used to seeing people out on bikes and there are plenty of clubs, should you want to join one. Personally, I think riding on the road is far too dangerous and would much prefer a mountain bike and to explore all the wonderful off road tracks.

I'm sure there are lots of medium sized towns that could give you a little night life as you describe. I know what you mean about France. It's like the UK, everything closes down by 6 or before. But be careful about small seaside towns that might all but close in the winter.


----------



## barbike (Sep 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Plenty of barking dogs around us, whether kept for security or otherwise. (Most are not kept for that reason.) Dogs by us, and in fact our own dog, live just as much inside as outside. If people go by they'll usually bark. Drives me crazy, but that's the way it is! At night most sleep indoors, more than anything so as to keep leishmaniosis which is carried by mosquitos, at bay.
> 
> In general people in shops are friendly enough, but can't be expected to perform miracles. If you don't know what the name of the thing you need is, and you can't describe it either, you better be good at drawing!!
> 
> ...


We will take our time: we intend spending a week somewhere in the Costa Blanca; properties in our price range are in abundance there, try del Sol and maybe Brava, haven't found many in the Costa dorado or de la Luz.
We will arrange to meet with a couple of estate agents to wiew a few places, including on gated developments and golfing complexes. Rural is out for us I think: we can't have everything we want, just have to compromise and, basically, find somewhere we're comfortable with. We have a bit of work to do; I'm sure we'll enjoy it, and get a flavour of the different locations.

Barry


----------



## Cees (Sep 15, 2010)

barbike said:


> Many thanks all for the advice.
> I wonder: does anyone here know of the better internet estate agent sites for buying in Spain, our intention is to come over early next year and see a few properties. After the advice here we will consider renting for a few months.
> Is normal (BBC/ITV) tv only available through Sky in Spain?
> I,ve visited Spain in the Costa Del Sol; Blanca; Brava; Andalucia around Coin on my bike, and the Costa Dorada. Javea and Denia were not to my liking. We found we liked Salou this year. As has been said, we need to look around and see what we like.
> Barry


Come to Valencia, Peñiscola, it´s great !


----------

